# Co2 refill costs $30.00!!!!!



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

My tank is not empty yet, but I was just calling around for prices. A local gas company wants $30.00 to swap out a 5 lb tank!!! Are you serious??
I would go to River City Fire Equipment, but I'm far from there and they only open on weekdays.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

did you check your local sports store? like dicks sporting goods or sports authority or somesuch? shouldn't be more than 10 bucks there..


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Shop around. A gas company here swaps out a 20lbs for $15.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

This town is too small. I have to drive over to the next town to find a Sports Authority


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

You could try Jorgenson and Co. They have a shop in Modesto that can fill a tank. My dad (VP) says he thinks it would be $17-$20 (I mistakingly told him 10lb, so clearly it would be less, but you can call the shop and find out).


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

HolyAngel said:


> did you check your local sports store? like dicks sporting goods or sports authority or somesuch? shouldn't be more than 10 bucks there..


Wait ...I didn't think any of the big sporting goods stores (Sports Authority, Sports Depot, Dick's, etc.) did anything other than paintball refills. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

kevmo911 said:


> Wait ...I didn't think any of the big sporting goods stores (Sports Authority, Sports Depot, Dick's, etc.) did anything other than paintball refills. Can anybody confirm?


Yes, correct. SA and Dicks will only refill paintball, don't know about SD.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> Shop around. A gas company here swaps out a 20lbs for $15.


That's quite a deal. I pay $10 for a 2.5lb and $15 for a 5lb


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Betta Maniac. I did a google for Jorgenson & Co and found one close to me. The lady told me $24.00 for a 5 lb tank. Still better than Airgas~$30.00. Found a place in modesto that will refill for $12.90. But I'll have to leave my tank overnight and go back and pick it up the next day. The savings would not be worth it on that drive.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh stop crying. A 20# refill costs $70-80 here in Hawaii.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

mcubed45 said:


> Oh stop crying. A 20# refill costs $70-80 here in Hawaii.


Yes, but you're smart enough to have bought a 20lb tank instead of a 5lb tank, which means your refill price is similar to the total of 4 refills for most of us


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

Both of the welding shops near me sell 5lb refills for $17+tax.
FYI,

Will


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> Yes, but you're smart enough to have bought a 20lb tank instead of a 5lb tank, which means your refill price is similar to the total of 4 refills for most of us


lol i don't even want to know how bad the prices for a 5# would be here..


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I personally think fire departments should do it. I mean, it's the same stuff that's in a fire extinguisher (correct me if I am wrong...)


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't remember paying that much for a swap from Airgas when I lived in Merced! This was about 2yrs ago though


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I personally think fire departments should do it. I mean, it's the same stuff that's in a fire extinguisher (correct me if I am wrong...)


Some of them, I believe they are allowed to fill them with Nitrogen or co2, as long as they are filling a specific type of extinguisher, a non chemical, non foam one.


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

For me it cost $24 to swap out a 5lb at airgas. Funny thing is, it cost $25 to swap a 20lb


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I paid $45 to fill a 5# at SF Fire Extinguishers and waited close to two weeks, I then bought a 20# and found a new place to refill, $38 and two to three days wait. Swapping is not much cheaper either.

Some places gouge your eyes out!

E

E


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

Goodness my paintball shop refills my 5 for around 13$...


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I called a few paintball places around here also. They wont fill anything besides the paintball co2 bottles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you sure you're not looking in the wrong part of town? 
I Google'd Atwater, Ca and welding and turned up these places. With three welding shops in town, some company is swapping tanks near by. 
The other thing to try in smaller towns is make a deal with the local gas station/convenience store owner to get you a 20# and swap it out occasionally when they get their fresh soda cylinders. 

Bob Mc Kee Welding
1791 Sycamore Avenue, Atwater - (209) 358-9262

K & M Welding
749 Enterprise Court, Atwater - (209) 769-7699

Loretto Industries
3542 Atwater Blvd # A, Atwater - (209) 357-2949

How far out is Merced? It will normally be swap only at Airgas. 
Airgas Northern CA & Nevada
49 East 15th Street, Merced - (209) 723-7735

Good luck.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Those welding places are pretty much small machine shop type of deals. I didn't try the third. They were closed already. Airgas wanted $30.00 to swap out a 5 lb tank. I"ll probably fill the tank up at Jorgenson & Co. My tank is still nice and shiny and I want to keep it since its still fairly new.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Joe.1 said:


> Thanks Betta Maniac. I did a google for Jorgenson & Co and found one close to me. The lady told me $24.00 for a 5 lb tank.


Pop's been out of the shop too long!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you call your local fire dept? Sometimes they will do a fill.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

my local welding shop does 10 lbs for 17 and 20 lbs for 23. Sounds really nice compared to Hawaii!


----------



## NateFank (Jan 2, 2009)

it cost me $27 and some change to swap a 5#


----------



## seyone (Jan 13, 2011)

there is a beverage store near me that does a 5# swap for $12.


----------

